# Gold Coast QLD - State Schools



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

We are moving to the Gold Coast in Jan/Feb 2009. Can anyone help by suggesting some of the better State schools on the Gold Coast? We've heard that State Schools range from excellent to pretty crap!! We will probably choose where to live by the better schools due to what we understand to be a very strict system of school zoning.

Any advice will be most welcome.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Andy, 

Have you checked out the "PLEASE READ..." post - that has a link to schools? I can't offer any personal advice though. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## SA_Andy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Karen

I think I've read every school website in Queensland!! Nothing more useful than personal experience though. My daughter also has special needs (Speech and OT).

Thanks

Andy


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

SA_Andy said:


> We are moving to the Gold Coast in Jan/Feb 2009. Can anyone help by suggesting some of the better State schools on the Gold Coast? We've heard that State Schools range from excellent to pretty crap!! We will probably choose where to live by the better schools due to what we understand to be a very strict system of school zoning.
> 
> Any advice will be most welcome.


Hi SA-Andy,
Very difficult with schools there is good and bad in every area, as said to someone earlier best thing is to visit as many schools as possible in the area you want to be in, and you will know when you find the right one. Try and do some research on the internet, before you land, look at OPs for school this will help to assess how the schools are performing. Most schools are very helpful when you go to visit, you can usually tell when walking around a school what vibes you feel from the children and staff. Good luck with your search

Spadgersdad
www.auspitality.com.au
Luxury short term accommodation


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Having never lived in Queensland I cannot give you specifics.

However I can talk about state schools generally.

My parents both studied at private schools, and they decided - from their horrible experiences (my father was sexually abused by a priest and my mother was kicked out of her private school for being Ukrainian instead of Anglo-Saxon) - that they would only ever send us to public schools.

I do not know how different it is in Queensland, but where I went to school (in the ACT), it was generally no problem going to a school outside your zone.
In year six (the final year of primary school) I decided I was not happy with my peer group, and a few weeks before starting high school I applied to go to a school in a different zone. I was accepted without question - however my parents made me an appointment to meet the principal and have a tour of the school.

Then when I went to college (in Canberra that is the final two years of school) I once again went to a school in a different zone. And once again I got in with no problems.


Under the current Labor government the public school system should improve.

The Liberal Party (in Australian politics 'liberal' actually means conservative) had no respect for the public education system. They actually gave private schools (which should technically receive no government funding) more funding that government schools. In Canberra the richest private school got funding for a second swimming pool and a new set of grand pianos, while my high school had to drop Technology (such as Home Economics, Graphic Design, Metalwork and Woodwork) and most of the Art programs because there was no money. They also had to close the toilets for a while because they were considered health hazards!!

So that's one of the main reasons why I'm so happy the Labor Party won the recent election!!

Now public schools will be improving, and hopefully the private schools will no longer expect funding for erroneous facilities!! Education is a major priority of the new government.


----------

